# Mindfulness vs Distraction



## King Tut (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi all,

I've read a lot about mindfulness, and have seen it recommended for treating DPD. By mindfulness, I'm referring to the overall practice of being actively aware of the moment, with an accepting and unattached stance towards thoughts. I don't necessarily mean doing mindfulness meditation, but just being mindful in your daily life, for example when taking out the trash or washing dishes. For me, at least, when my mind has room to think, it can automatically jump to worrying about DP or something else.

However, for people with DP, who are already excessively self-focused, it seems to be a bit counterintuitive. When combined with the idea of acceptance, it seems to make sense that it would prevent you from getting sucked into following obsessive thoughts.

I've also seen a lot of progress with what seems to be the opposite of mindfulness - focusing externally and distracting the mind from DP-related obsessions. This is the approach recommended in the Linden Method and DP Manual by Shaun O'Connor. In my doing the dishes example, they would encourage you to put on some music and focus on that. In essence, it's the opposite of mindfulness - it's acting on autopilot and constantly distracting yourself away from your thoughts.

I'm curious to hear other's opinions on mindfulness vs distraction. My current approach to treating DPD uses both of these methods throughout the day, in addition to a variety of other strategies. When I don't have much going on, and there's a lot of room for thoughts, I try and stay mindful and accept how I'm feeling. The majority of the day, I try and stay focused externally on a fully absorbing task, pushing aside any worries or self-consciousness. This seems to strike a good balance, but I'd like to hear from others about their experiences with these approaches.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Whatever helps you be completely in the moment with a cat-like lucid type of awareness will be beneficial. Everyone is different, test different methods out.
For me, I recovered as soon as I started being constantly mindful of whats within me.. Emotions speak to you, the heart has its own brain and conciousness..

I read this excerpt in an article recently

*"The heart, like the brain, generates a powerful electromagnetic field, McCraty explains in The Energetic Heart. "The heart generates the largest electromagnetic field in the body. The electrical field as measured in an electrocardiogram (ECG) is about 60 times greater in amplitude than the brain waves recorded in an electroencephalogram (EEG)."*

This isn't to say that I don't focus externally anymore, I embrace the space around me like it is an extension of my body... That Snow-vision "symptom" actually helps me connect with the emptiness more.. Its like a mist of energy engulfing my body.


----------

